# Acid reflux tablets



## Arkay (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi,

I live in Asia and have bought some antacids here that I just wanted to check with you regarding their use during pregnancy.  The brand is a Singaporean brand called Suntacid (I can't find any info online about use for pregnant women) and the ingredients are as follows:

Aluminium Hydroxide 250mg
Magnesium Trisilicate 250mg
Simethicone 30mg

Do you think these are ok to use?

Many thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

There isn't much written data on the use of similar UK products in pregnancy so I very much doubt you'll find anything for the Singapore brands either. However aluminium and magnesium mixtures have been used for years to treat heartburn in pregnancy. They are considered first line along with alginates (e.g. Gaviscon/Peptac). It is usually the plain products without simeticone that are used though.


----------



## Arkay (Mar 23, 2012)

Maz, thanks for this.  Good to know the aluminium and magnesium mix is used, I can keep an eye out for products containing just those.  I bought some Gaviscon liquid yesterday as it explicitly states on the box that it can be used in pregnancy...made me feel better seeing it written on there!  Absolutely vile tasting stuff, but seemed to help last night at least. 

Thanks!


----------

